# EMP Hammer Slips?



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Is it normal for a hammer to slip past the half cock notch? With my EMP if I cock the hammer and let it go before it hits the final notch it will skip past the half cock notch. Is this normal for a 1911. I know that the EMP is not a real 1911 but I thought it functioned similar.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

NO. It is designed to be a smaller 1911. That is not normal behavior for any 1911. I would call SA if I were you.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jimmy is right. The gun is broken.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks! I'll call them today.  ugg I waited two months for this gun too


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I just got off of the phone and SA confirmed it. It's broken! It also has a broken Magine release button. You have to press the button inorder to put a new magazine in. Ugg 1050 bux for a gun and it has to go back the next day. It's like they didn't even try to QA this gun.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry about your luck, friend, but you did the right thing. No sense in even messing with a unsafe gun.


----------

